# Peafowl Eggs



## BillW77 (Apr 18, 2018)

How difficult is it to hatch peafowl? I've hatched many quail and am considering trying to hatch out a couple of peafowl for my farm.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

IDK but it can't be too hard or they would be expensive.Guineas are excellent to have around for flea/tick control.


----------



## BillW77 (Apr 18, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> IDK but it can't be too hard or they would be expensive.Guineas are excellent to have around for flea/tick control.


I think that they are expensive aren't they?


----------

